# New Pics - Mar 30, 2007



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2007Mar30

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Another group of interesting pictures, Terry!

Baby looks just fine...parents are quite protective...as usual! LOL

My cats send Shadow their personal lick lick MEOWS...they've been there, done that and can relate!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

Is the "love child" an oops baby? Don't you just love it.  

What precious pictures! I really enjoy the youngster twins.

I'm glad you posted some pics of Shadow. Shadow has a very unusual looking face, I can't quite figure out what it reminds me of....kind of human like, quite interesting.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for having a look Shi and Treesa. Shadow is "elfin" looking to me. Though I have yet to get a picture of her with her big, beautiful, green eyes fully open, she looks "elfin" or "pixie-ish" in real life .. very thin, lithe, big eyes, big ears. She's a much better looking cat than I have been able to capture with the camera thus far.

The little Love Child was purposely allowed to hatch. It's parents were shipped to me from New York City by a very nice pigeon rescuer there. Stumpy is missing some toes, doesn't fly well, but is devoted to ChocoMint and she to him. It just seemed right for the two of them to be able to become pet pigeons and live out their lives in sunny Southern California. When they comandeered the food bowl and converted it to a nest bowl, I figured that they deserved the chance to raise two babies if they wanted. One of the eggs was small and thin shelled and had to be discarded, but as you can see, the other egg turned into a little love child. Yes, I will be coming up with a better name than Love Child .. that just seemed to fit at the moment since the rescuer called these two his Love Doves.

Terry


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Terry, They are all so beautiful. Shadow is so sweet looking and such a little cutie. Thanks for sharing those wonderful pictures with us.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Little Love Child certainly looks like a sunny, blond, California girl. What a cute, Gerber baby expression! Cracks me up how completely they can cover their little ones! ("What baby? I don't see a baby. No baby around here!")

Hope the baby ferals continue making good progress.

Smooth recovery wishes to Shadow. Hope she lives a long, healthy life!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That is one "solid" looking little baby there.......... 
And the picture of the *ferals* with broken *wings*, did they come in together? Lord, if I had a bird with a broken wing, someone, (_probably you _ ) would get a phone call.!! I wouldn't have a clue.......


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> And the picture of the *ferals* with broken *wings*, did they come in together?


Well, they came in to me at the same time. My rehabber friend had gotten them in from various places and at different times. She did the wing wraps and looked after them for a few days before transferring them to me.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, great pictures. The one of the love child is really good with the pink/yellow on him and the sun hitting him just right. Shadow really is a beautiful cat and I'm glad she's doing well after her surgery.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, you have a baby, how wonderful.
Lovely pics, as usual. 
Shadow is so precious, cute little face.

Reti


----------

